# How to remove a fridge on Compass Av 200



## stoddy (Jul 1, 2007)

Hi guys, I'm hoping someone out can help, I have a Compass Avantgarde 200 and the kitchen tap is leaking, to get to it the fridge has to be removed, has anybody done this before.
Any help would be great.
Thanks
Stoddy


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Inside the fridge you should be able to spot some pop off plastic covers around the side edges and maybe some on the rear wall. Pop these off with a small flat blade screwdriver and remove the larger screws behind them that hold the fridge in the frame.
Take off the bottom vent cover outside the van and disconnect the gas feed pipe. You should now be able to slide the fridge forwards.
Can help if you have a mate push from the rear as you pull from the front as they can be a tight fit  


Trevor


----------



## stoddy (Jul 1, 2007)

Thanks Trevor I'll give it a try. Have you any experience in what causes leaks at the sink on the motorhomes, this is the reason for taking out the fridge, again any help would be great.
Again thanks for your help already.
Stoddy


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Could be anything really, worst case is a split tap from frost damage, if you are lucky the pipe connection may just need a good shove to fit on correctly.


Trevor


----------

